# Expensive Mistake Winpcsign



## dandeibert (May 26, 2011)

Probably not the most expensive mistake many of you have made but for me, it's right up there.  Just thought I'd share with anyone to keep it from happening to them.

though I've been screen printing for a couple of years, I am BRAND NEW to the vinyl side of things. After reading a ton of posts here, I purchased Winpcsign 2010 from Signmax.us. I purchased it for $200, not knowing that version 2012 was out. The front page of their site doesn't really indicate that 2012 is the current version and instead has 2010 all over the front page. 

I didn't even know about 2012 until I was watching some videos on Youtube and noticed that they all had 2012 splash screens. I went back to signmax.us and sure enough, in the upper corner of the page, there is a small box that says "Winpcsign 2012". I click on that and to upgrade from 2010 (which I've owned for less than a week) to 2012 it's $210. So, if I do that, I'm now in for $410.

I was looking at heatpressvinyl.com and they have the full 2012 version for $250.

So for $50 more, right from the start, I could have owned the 2012 version.

Not angry at anyone and I sure don't blame signmax.us for me not knowing that 2012 was out. (Though I emailed them to see if there is anything they could do for me but I'm assuming they will say that I'm SOL) Just wanting to give a heads up to those searching for 'winpcsign' on the forums here to make sure you are getting the version you want. 

grrrrrrr.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Keep telling your story here - usually once open you brought but I would challenge that argument also.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, I would question any company still selling an older version of software when a new version has already been released.

I am a WinPC user and took advantage of the upgrade offer from HeatPressVinyl.com. I see they still do have it available for $159. This just gets you the upgrade only. The $250 gets you the new program and a new dongle. I know some people did that to get an additional dongle but don't know if it worked out the way they intended. You would have to clarify that. But if you did have a need for two dongles, now might be the time to take advantage of that.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

With the upgrade online, you do NOT get a new dongle. The installation process re-programs your old dongle after which it WILL NOT work with 2010 version. If you buy the full version you get a new dongle but the dongles are not interchangeable.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, that is what I was saying...the $159 is the upgrade only. If she only needs one dongle and wants 2012 that is the way to go. She doesn't have to buy the entire program again.

The $250 is essentially a new program (disk and dongle). I know the dongles are not interchangable, but if she does buy the $250 package (with the dongle) can't she use it to reprogram her old 2010 dongle so that she ends up with two 2012 dongles?


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

the upgrade from 2010 to 2012 is what programs the dongle not the disk that comes with 2012 version.
unless you are doing rhinestone work the 2010 version will do fine for you.
i own both full versions and the only difference i have found is in the rhinestone part of the program


----------



## dandeibert (May 26, 2011)

OSSKOBRET said:


> unless you are doing rhinestone work the 2010 version will do fine for you.
> i own both full versions and the only difference i have found is in the rhinestone part of the program


That was pretty much the reason I bought it. Plus having the ability to do more vinyl work down the road.


----------



## dandeibert (May 26, 2011)

idelements said:


> Yeah, I would question any company still selling an older version of software when a new version has already been released.


That is the part I found to be really odd. I mean, the front page of their site really only mentions 2010 but has a small box up in the corner that mentions 2012.

Again, not saying it's their fault or anything like that but I thought I did enough research. Guess not.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

the only complaint i have about 2012 version is that they did not take the time to update the manual but there is a good support forum just look up winpcsign/forum lots of cool people that use that program every day and they all have the anserws to any question. dont use the signmax forum .... it kinda sucks


----------



## dandeibert (May 26, 2011)

OSSKOBRET said:


> dont use the signmax forum .... it kinda sucks


Doesn't Signmax MAKE WinPCSign?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

yes Signmax makes WinPCSign...but as said, their forum sucks...use the one mentioned above...Signmax, a Canadian Company, also charges more than the authorized distributors in the US


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

I wouldn't look at it as being out any money....for what it is, $200 is still a decent price for 2010. The improvements in 2012 weren't super spectacular anyway. Anything you need to do, you should be able to learn to do easily in 2010.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

On signmax web site!, WinPCSIGN 2012 - YouTube there are 7videos that show some new features you cant do in 2010 version. Unfortunately there is no voice....maybe because their English is not great or more likely because they market to several countries


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, I am still not seeing anything super spectacular, like I said. 2010 is still a good program.


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, 2010 is getting plenty of jobs done for me. I don't see the need for 2012 yet. 

Some sites will offer free rhinestone fonts and things if you buy it. I think rhinestonedesignz is one. 

I do understand the point of two dongles, though. It took almost 3 weeks before I got my replacement when mine broke. So, it may be a good idea to pay just a little extra to have two dongles in hand. Luckily, I had help from another company when it happened to me.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Just to clarify...the dongles for 2010 & 2012 are not interchangeable


----------



## rhinestonelady (Mar 15, 2009)

Yes, but if you have 2010 and get the complete 2012 with a whole new dongle it might be wise. Doing it this way is not that much more expensive than the upgrade. Then, if one breaks and you need another, you can use/upload the other program. Speaking from the experience of waiting a while on the replacement.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I bought mine through signmax last year. They emailed me about special pre-release pricing for the 2012 version that I did right around xmas.

I use winpcsign strictly for rhinestones. 

I know some other people said that the 2012 version wasnt worth the upgrade, but in my eyes, I would have paid double to get the features I use.

1) The new island fill, grid fills and fit fills work great. I was so frustrated with the 2010 version that I was almost about to buy rstones for corel draw... too bad their demos basically crashed corel everytime I ran it, so I didnt buy it.

2) the lasso tool and stone color select tools are great too.

Someone provided me a 3 color logo today in a low res jpg. I brought it in, stretched it to size and dia a fill with winpicsign 2012... moved a few stones around and in 5 minutes had it going on my crystal press.

I'd complain to the people you got 2010 from. usually if a software company has a 2012 version they would reture the 2010 version... so maybe they would honor a full refund or exchange.


----------



## cookie666 (Dec 1, 2011)

OT - I believe these are the same people who sell Fairycut and Funtime. They pulled the same bait-and-switch trick on Funtime too. It's $100 for the full version, $50 for the Rhinestones version. There was no trial version and the seller said to try Fairycut cos it's very similar. I tried and liked Fairycut, so I bought Funtime Rhinestones (because Fairycut was $100 - why pay double?). Well, turned out Funtime Rhinestones lacked one MAJOR feature that you would definitely need if you were doing rhinestones - converting JPGs to vectors. That was in Fairycut but not in Funtime Rhinestones, although it was available in Funtime Pro. If I wanted to upgrade, I would have to shell out another $70, which meant I would have to pay a total of $120 instead of the $100 if I had bought the pro version from the start. I felt so bloody cheated!! Yes, there was a teensy button to compare the Rhinestones and Pro versions' features. There was a lot of technical words that I didn't understand, being a beginner. I was so pissed off and wrote to the seller, saying that I wanted a refund/rebate because this is a blatant misrepresentation and I wanted to buy Fairycut instead. No reply. Wrote again, 3 weeks no reply. (Although they replied mighty quick when I first enquired about buying, even though it was on Christmas day.) I finally submitted a request for a refund via Paypal, and after stalling for a good many days, they finally gave me my money back. (I must say, I was very surprised!)

Thanks for the warning on them pulling this same trick here. I was actually considering buying Winpcsign.

Why don't you try submitting a request through Paypal? If they don't respond, Paypal would look into it, and I'm sure they would side with you. No loss trying anyhoo.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a demo for WinPC Sign 2012?

Kevin


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

katruax said:


> Does anyone know if there is a demo for WinPC Sign 2012?
> 
> Kevin



I have emailed SignMax 3 times with this very question over the last month and haven't gotten a reply.....so I'm taking that as a no.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

katruax said:


> Does anyone know if there is a demo for WinPC Sign 2012?
> 
> Kevin


There is not a demo yet for 2012 but from what I understand its in the works,, I have no idea of the time frame..


----------



## dandeibert (May 26, 2011)

I've emailed them twice with no response. The folks at Heatpressvinyl.com took good care of me so it didn't end up costing as much as it would have.

I'm a bit conflicted because Winpcsign is such a good program but the people that make it... yeah... not so much.

I highly recommend the program, just buy it through a reseller.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Dan, If you need any help learning 2010 just let me know, I have both programs and would be glad to help you, I have lots of videos on you tube as well showing the features


----------



## dandeibert (May 26, 2011)

Sandy Jo, it was because of your videos that I bought the program in the first place.  Love your vids and they've already been very helpful.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Dan just let me know if you need any help,


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I just looked at SignMax and did not see one there for 2010. one of the resellers may have one. There are only 3 in the U.S. I think. Florida has 1 Cali has 2. Could be wrong ..


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Eview1 said:


> I just looked at SignMax and did not see one there for 2010. one of the resellers may have one. There are only 3 in the U.S. I think. Florida has 1 Cali has 2. Could be wrong ..



Evie, it's there....click on "Softwares"


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

i typed in winpcsign2012 and was directed to their site that has a demo


----------

